# Footing Change



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

In doing our Sunday training, I changed up one scenario. I used an 8' x 8' sheep holding pen and placed empty landscape buckets in there. The dogs then must problem-solve and figure how to get the decoy. The first choice is to jump over the top and into the pen, about 42". The other choice is to have the owner open one edge of the panel and let the dog in. 

Once inside the pen, the decoys will kick and fling the empty buckets at the dogs. Some real wild stuff. None of the dogs failed to bite and the footing was a challenge once they took hold of the decoy. Some crazy training stuff...Delaware style!:-s


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Way to go Howard. We at APPDA call this our hell house. Google APPDA and check some of the wild stuff we do in there. Jay is crazy in there, kicking screaming. Some fun stuff and the dogs love it. The only way they can get in is through a window. Real stuff.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJPyYlrEjgs


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Way to go Howard. We at APPDA call this our hell house. Google APPDA and check some of the wild stuff we do in there. Jay is crazy in there, kicking screaming. Some fun stuff and the dogs love it. The only way they can get in is through a window. Real stuff.


The only way in is through the window...sounds like teenage dating after hours to me!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Didn't I say it was just like real stuff?


----------

